# Subaru impreza protection detail - Beau Technique Midlands.



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

This was fun. A new client wishing fortnightly maintenance valets asked me to look further at one of teh 2 vehicles. A lovely Subaru Impreza WRX STi which was screaming out for some serious tlc. The main objective was to get the car thoroughly deep cleaned and well protected for the forwarding winter months.
































































Certainly in need of some good honest and thorough cleaning.

Vehicle received:

- Rinse wheels thoroughly.
- Apply non acid cleaner to inside & outside of wheels.
- Agitate with various soft bristle brushes.
- Rinse wheels thoroughly.
- Apply citrus based degreaser to wheel arches.
- Agitate with various soft bristle brushes.
- Rinse thoroughly.
-Apply citrus based degreaser to all lower sections of the vehicle to remove road grime | traffic film and bug debris.
- Rinse thoroughly.
- Apply citrus based degreaser to all doorshute | boot shut.
- Agitate with various brushes.
- Rinse clean.
- Rinse whole vehicle.
- Wash from top to bottom using 2 buckets | grit guards, Lambswool wash mitt and the finest pH neutral shampoo.
- Rinse thoroughly.
- Apply dedicated tar remover, leave to dwell them wipe clean with soft microfiber towels.
- Rinse thoroughly.
- Decontaminate vehicle including wheels with Bilthamber korosol to remove iron | metal contamination.
- Rinse thoroughly.
- Remove bonded contaminants with claybar readying paintwork for pre-wax application.
- Final rinse.
- Dry using dense pile quality drying towels.

- Apply dedicated pre-wax cleaner | polish to all painted surfaces including doorshuts by hand application.
- Remove using high quality microfiber towels.
- Apply high temperature paste sealant.
- Remove using dense pile microfiber towels.
- Treat | dress all exterior trim.
- Treat | dress wheel arches.
- Seal wheels with ptfe enriched wheel sealant.
- Treat | dress tyres.
- Clean exterior glass.
- Seal exterior glass with rain repellent.
- Polish | seal exhaust.

And after some much needed attention to detail along with plentiful amounts of elbow grease I can proudly present you with the after pictures.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks great that :thumb: loving the 4th finished shot! 

what did you use on the tyres?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround:thumb: what sealant is on top?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great finish Scott!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Quality job :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

what did you do with the iron remover on the brake disc?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work, was a right state before.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Lovely work Scott - the wheels in particular come up very nice


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Top work Scott!

:thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

**** n span now Scott and ready for the coming months (and more rallying by the looks of the before shots )


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

jlw41 said:


> Looks great that :thumb: loving the 4th finished shot!
> 
> what did you use on the tyres?


Thanks. This one was Autosmart high style.



tonyy said:


> Great turnaround:thumb: what sealant is on top?


Cheers. Ive reverted back to old faithful fk1000p and topped with Carpro reload. The longevity of fk with the hydrophobic properties of reload make for a nice long duration protection.



JBirchy said:


> Great finish Scott!





AGRE said:


> Quality job :thumb:


Thanks both.



B17BLG said:


> what did you do with the iron remover on the brake disc?


I used Bilthamber korosol this time ( which I will edit ) Usual tainting is bronze from iron x. A slightly light pink taint was left with the korosol. Nothing that one stop at a junction wouldnt sort out and do bare in mind how incredibly bad the wheels were in the first place. Plenty of bleeding out fun happened.



Scrim-1- said:


> Nice work, was a right state before.


Sure was and teh owner knew it. He is well chuffed to the point of wanting to ensure protection is topped up regular.



RefinedDetails said:


> Lovely work Scott - the wheels in particular come up very nice


Cheers. The whole thing went surprisingly well as it was in a badly contaminated state.



Rgk Detailing said:


> Top work Scott!
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers matey.



Deeper Detail said:


> **** n span now Scott and ready for the coming months (and more rallying by the looks of the before shots )


Thanks Mike. Its driven with intent of it purpose it was built thats for sure.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

short and sweet... bet there was some hard graft in the middle of it all though...

looks goods, job week done.. again..

:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice turn around big man ..


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, looks very nice now :thumb:.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Spot on Scott - looking much fresher now that's for sure!


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice to see it being used properly.
Looks stunning, great work mate!

Chris.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> short and sweet... bet there was some hard graft in the middle of it all though...
> 
> looks goods, job week done.. again..
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks cuey.:thumb:



dooka said:


> Nice turn around big man ..


Cheers Rob.



deni2 said:


> Great work, looks very nice now :thumb:.


Ta muchly.



Refined Detail said:


> Spot on Scott - looking much fresher now that's for sure!


For sure. Really felt slick afterwards and was a surprising transition. Was expecting it to be a lot harder job.



ckeir.02mh said:


> Nice to see it being used properly.
> Looks stunning, great work mate!
> 
> Chris.


Cheers. Used as it should but sill scrubs up good:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice turnaround


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome job, Awesome car!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

colarado red said:


> Nice turnaround





Joel. said:


> Awesome job, Awesome car!


Than you both kindly:thumb:


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks great, such a lovely blue now that it's got it's shine back. Love the finish shot of the front left wing. :thumb:


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks good, nice one!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job buddy :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is a great result from all your hard work.

Thanks, John THt.


----------



## ayolysais (Oct 17, 2012)

good photo's too!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work mate :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Mumbles said:


> Looks great, such a lovely blue now that it's got it's shine back. Love the finish shot of the front left wing. :thumb:





JasonPD said:


> Looks good, nice one!





DMH-01 said:


> Good job buddy :thumb:





Titanium Htail said:


> That is a great result from all your hard work.
> 
> Thanks, John THt.





ayolysais said:


> good photo's too!





Demetri said:


> Great work mate :thumb:


Thanks folks. Yet another not so in depth documentation admittedly but all comments are gratefully received.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job! I love Impreza in this color:thumb:


----------



## npj (Feb 21, 2011)

looks like a different car.

excellent job.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Black.MB said:


> Nice job! I love Impreza in this color:thumb:


Think its THE colour for Subaru imo. Thanks.



npj said:


> looks like a different car.
> 
> excellent job.


Cheers buddy:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Great work and lovely car!


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

looking good there scott.


----------

